# پایگاه‌های داده > سایر پایگاه‌های داده > Access > سوال: نحوه حذف Security Warning

## Alirezanet

در آفیس 2000 و2003 زمان باز شدن برنامه ها صفحه ای به نام Security Warning باز میشه که برای اینکه بتونیم برنامه رو باز کنیم باید Open رو بزنیم . چجوری میشه این صفحه رو هنگام لود شدن برنامه حذف کرد . ؟؟؟ :متفکر:

----------


## انگوران

از منوی Tools  گزینه ماکرو و زیر گزینه Security را انتخاب نموده و در کادر باز شده تیک
... Low ( not recommended  را انتخاب نمائید . (سؤال 155کتاب الکترونیکی اکسس از وبلاگ بنده )

----------


## bita_ziba77

> از منوی Tools  گزینه ماکرو و زیر گزینه Security را انتخاب نموده و در کادر باز شده تیک
> ... Low ( not recommended  را انتخاب نمائید . (سؤال 155کتاب الکترونیکی اکسس از وبلاگ بنده )


با سلام
من برنامه اي در  Access 2007 نوشتم و در شبكه داخلي قرارداده ام مي خواهم هنگامي كه كاربران فايل را باز مي كنند به صورت اتوماتيك قسمت security alert و گزينه enable this content فعال گردد .آيا اين امكان دارد؟
لازم به توضيح است كاربران شبكه دسترسي به بخش منوها راندارند و نمي توانند اين گزينه را در آنجا فعال نمايند .

----------


## hamid_193

شما مسیر ذیل را ادامه بده:
دکمه باتن را زده و بعد دکمه Access  option  ر کلید بزنید 
از سمت چپ گزینه trust senter  را کلید کنید و در فرم باز شده روی دکمه trust senter seting  کلید بزنید 
از پنجرا باز شده گزینه macro seting  را انتخاب کنید 
در سمت راست آخرین گزینه یعنی enable all macro  را انتخاب کنید 
در نهایت ok  کنید

----------


## hamid_193

> با سلام
> من برنامه ای در Access 2007 نوشتم و در شبکه داخلی قرارداده ام می خواهم هنگامی که کاربران فایل را باز می کنند به صورت اتوماتیک قسمت security alert و گزینه enable this content فعال گردد .آیا این امکان دارد؟
> لازم به توضیح است کاربران شبکه دسترسی به بخش منوها راندارند و نمی توانند این گزینه را در آنجا فعال نمایند .


 

لزومی نداره که کاربران حتما فایل شما را باز کنند و تغییراتی که قبلا گفتم را اعمال کنند 
فقط کافی هست که کاربران یک فایل اکسس را باز کنند و تغییرات را بدهند

----------


## bita_ziba77

> لزومی نداره که کاربران حتما فایل شما را باز کنند و تغییراتی که قبلا گفتم را اعمال کنند 
> فقط کافی هست که کاربران یک فایل اکسس را باز کنند و تغییرات را بدهند


با سلام
دوست گرامي
روشي كه شما گفتيد مرتبط به تنظيمات Security مربوط به هر كامپيوتر مي باشد و اگر در يك كامپيوتر اعمال گردد به بقيه مربوط نمي شود.
با توجه به عدم دسترسي به منوهاي مربوطه (منوها را در برنامه غير فعال كرده ام) و همچنين به دليل عدم آشنايي كاربران جهت تنظيمات مربوطه ، من مي خواهم هنگامي كه فايل باز مي گردد به طور اتوماتيك  enable all macroفعال گردد.

با تشكر

----------


## arash6510

تو 2007 بهترین راه اینه که فایلت تو فولدر trusted اکسس نصب بشه.

----------


## hamid_193

دوست عزیز - اقا آرش میشه یه توضیحی در مورد اینکه میگی فایل را توی اون مسیر نصب کنیم بهم بدی ؟
ممنون

----------


## siavash_skh

با سلام

این روش های گفته شده همه محدود می شه به همون کامپیوتری که روش کار شده

من می خوام فایلم یه ظوری بشه که هر جا باز شد پیغام SecurityWarning  براش نیاد و همه ی کدهای اون فعال بشن

مثلا یکی از کدهای من اینه که به محض باز شدن فایل Access فرمم که به طور خودکار باز شده Maximize بشه. ولی با این آلارم این کار نمی کنه

راه حل چیه ؟

----------


## bita_ziba77

با سلام
چگونه مي توان در صورتي كه security alert فعال نباشد (Enable نباشد) فرم A را نمايش دهد و در صورت فعال كردن آن فرم اصلي را نمايش دهد.
من در يك فايل اكسس مورد بالا  را كهاجرا شده بوده  را ديدم  ولي متاسفانه فايل آن را ندارم.
لطفا راهنمايي كنيد.

با تشكر

----------


## RESMAILY

به نام خدا
با سلام. ظاهرا اين كار با كد نويسي از داخل خود برنامه ممكن نيست. چون نياز به ويرايش رجيستري دارد. يا بايد از داخل يك فايلي كه مثلا با VB  نوشته شده اين كارراكرد ويا ازداخل يك فايل آكسس ديگر. كه دومي البته فقط روي شبكه معنا پيدا مي كند. يعني مثلا اگر پارامترهاي كامپيوتر كاربر اجازه بدهد شما از داخل يكي از سيستم هاي داخل شبكه اين كاررا انجام بدهيد. اگر در يادداشت هايم كدش را پيدا كردم براي دوستان مي گذارم.

----------


## laia56

RESMAILY عزيز اگر اينكار را بكني كه مشكل چند ماهه من را هم برطرف ميكني با تشكر از محبت شما

----------


## RESMAILY

به نام خدا
با سلام. كد را هنوز پيدا نكردم. اما برنامه پيوست را قبلا در همين تالار يكي از دوستان عرضه نمود. عجالتا مي توانيد از آن استفاده نماييد. توضيح آنكه اجراي آن باعث تغيير درجه سكوريتي به low  مي شود. ظاهرا در 2007 هم كار مي كند. چطور آن را با كد اجرا نماييم؟ با دستور Shell . نحو اين تابع را با مثال هايش از ابجكت بروسر بدست آوريد. البته اين فايل يا بايد از درون يك برنامه ديگر (غير از آكسس)  براي سيستم جاري اجرا شود. مثلا يك فرم در ويژوال بيسيك بسازيد و اجراي برنامه تان را از درون آن شروع كنيد و اول اين فايل را اجرا كنيد. يا آنكه  آن را ازدرون آكسس خودتان براي يك سيستم ديگر روي شبكه (بشرط مهيا بودن پارامترهاي شبكه) اجرا نماييد.

----------


## alipoor123@gmail.com

این كار یك راه حل حرفه‌ای داره كه باید بصورت راهنمایی pdf برایتون بزارم كه برای درست كردن این راهنما نیاز به حوصله و وقت داره برای گذاشتن این راهنما نیاز دارم ببینم چقدر دوستان از این موضوع با زدن كلید تشكر استقبال می‌كنند تا این راهنما رو براتون بسازم

----------


## Hdedris

باسلام
جهت فعال سازي بخش Security بصورت دائم مسير زير را طي كنيد:
Option\Trust center\setting\macro setting

----------


## ahmadrezaahmad

مشکل اینجاست که اگر این تنضیمات رو بکنی فقط برای کامپیوتر خودت مشکل حله و این برای فایل های دارای کاربر با تعداد زیاد  که مرحله اوله با این قایل کار می کنند قابل تعمیم نیست!
لطفا یکی کمک کنه!!! :ناراحت:

----------


## Nazir Ahmad

سلام 
من هم دقیقا همین مشکل رو دارم 
ممنون میشم اگه از اساتید در این مورد راهنمایی کنند.
ممنون

----------


## 2mnnnnn

سلام برای ماکرو نویسی از 
MACRO BUILBER
استفاده کن در افیس 2007 به بعد    :شیطان:

----------


## 2mnnnnn

> سلام 
> من هم دقیقا همین مشکل رو دارم 
> ممنون میشم اگه از اساتید در این مورد راهنمایی کنند.
> ممنون


سلام برای ماکرو نویسی از 
MACRO BUILBER
استفاده کن در افیس 2007 به بعد  :شیطان:

----------


## 2mnnnnn

> سلام 
> من هم دقیقا همین مشکل رو دارم 
> ممنون میشم اگه از اساتید در این مورد راهنمایی کنند.
> ممنون


*سلام برای ماکرو نویسی از 
MACRO BUILBER
استفاده کن در افیس 2007 به بعد*

----------


## ariayekta

سلام
میتونی فایل ضمیمه رو بدی رو کامپیوترشون اجرا کنن یا بدی بچه های it رو همه کامپیوترا اجرا کنن

----------

